# Duyuru > Kültür >  Ölkenin Gizli İmamları

## bozok

*ülkenin Gizli İmamları* 

*Ali İhsan Gürcihan* 
*acikistihbarat.com*
*30.05.2008* 






Sabancı üniversitesi Profesörlerinden *şerif MARDİN’in ‘’ Mahalle Baskısı ‘’* başlığı altında yaptığı açıklamalar, olaya sadece sosyolojik ve toplumsal yani bilimsel açıdan bakıldığında büyük kısmı ile akademik olarak şahsen bence de doğrudur.

Ancak, bu ülkede bazı odaklar tarafından sinsice yürütülen Cumhuriyet karşıtı oyunları görmeksizin sadece İmam-üğretmen çizgisinde yapılan açıklamalar, kanımca ya çok büyük bir teşhis hatası ya da *gerçekleri dikkate almayan eksik bir akademik yaklaşımdır.*

*Kurtuluş savaşı döneminde yaşanan iç ve dış ortamı dikkate almadan,* 

_‘’Kemalizm’in kuru bir ideoloji ‘’_ 

olarak nitelendirilmesi de, Cumhuriyetimizi,onun kuruluş felsefesini,devrimleri ve onu hayata geçirenleri hafife almanın,yıpratmanın ve Cumhuriyet karşıtlarına istedikleri ortamı hazırlamanın çarpıcı bir örneğini teşkil etmektedir. 

Cumhuriyet’le birlikte çağdaş öğretmen ,çağdaş eğitim ve çağdaş toplum odaklı başlayan olumlu dönüşümün, *1940 ‘lı yıllardan sonra bazı tembel,duyarsız ve hazıra konmuş MİRASYEDİ CUMHURİYETüİLER sayesinde olumsuz bir istikamete yöneldiği* yada yöneltildiği ve aydın geçinen bu kesimin Cumhuriyet değerlerine gereği gibi sahip çıkamadığı acı bir gerçektir. 

Eğitim ve toplumsal gelişim açısından bu duyarsız yaklaşımı fırsat bilen bazı cahil ve maksatlı imamlar ile tarikatçıların, siyaset yapma ve iktidar olma uğruna Dinimizi istismar ettikleri ,bu şekilde tabanda Cumhuriyet karşıtı bir kesimin yaratılmasına zemin hazırladıkları ve başarılı oldukları da doğrudur.
İnanç Dünyasının gerisine sığınarak mahallelerin kıyı ve köşelerinde yıllardır yapılan bu beyin yıkama ve insanları *yeniden kullaştırma çalışmalarının* sözüm ona yarı saklı ve gizli faaliyetler gibi yürütülmesine rağmen ,başta yetkililer olmak üzere toplum içerisinde hepimiz tarafından bilindiği ama açıkça göz yumulduğu ve umursanmadığı da ortadadır.

Birçok masum inançlı vatandaşımızı istismar eden bu örtülü çalışmalara karşı bilimsel, idari, toplumsal ve hukuki anlamda ciddi bir karşı çalışma yapılamadığı ve özellikle öğrenciler olmak üzere din tüccarlarının eline düşmüş vatandaşlarımızı kurtarmak ve onları yanımıza çekmek için kuru laflar dışında kayda değer bir çözüm bulunmadığı da çok acı bir gerçektir.

*Sayın Profesörüm,*

tüm bu saymaya çalıştıklarım _‘’ Mahallede,öğretmene karşı imamın kazandığı ‘’_ şeklindeki açıklamanızdaki durum ve gelişmeler ile sanırım örtüşen ifadelerdir.

Ancak konu ile ilgili bilimsel açıdan belirttiğiniz tespitlerin yanı sıra şu da çok iyi bilinmelidir ki;

Cumhuriyet karşıtı bu üzücü ve aciz manzaranın yaratılmasına esas sebep olanlar, aslında öğretmen ile fazla da çatışmaksızın mahalledeki gerçek rolünü oynayan, birçoğu saygın din adamlarımız ve Cami İmamlarımız değildir.

*Belirttiğinizin aksine imamlardan çok farklı özel eğitimli ve deneyimli kişilerdir.*

Peki ülkemizde bu olumsuz geri gidişin esas mimarları ve mücahitleri kimdir diye soracak olursanız ; *onlar KüRESEL Güü ODAKLARINCA GüDüLEN ve HOCA EFENDİLER TARAFINDAN üRGüTLENEN* , ne idüğü belirsiz ancak ettiğinden belli olan sahte ve çıkarcı imamlar ile Cumhuriyet Dünyamızda her alan ve her kademede iliklerimize kadar sızdırılmış öğretmen,bürokrat ve siyasetçi görünümlü *MASKELİ ve GİZLİ İMAMLAR*’dır.

*1970-80- 90’lı yıllarda değişik ortamlarda sessiz ve derinden çalışan tarikat ve cemaat mensuplarının* ,içeride ve dışarıda kendilerini garantiye almalarını müteakip son on yıldır özellikle belediyeler kullanılarak çok daha cesaretli ve kurumsal bir şekilde faaliyet göstermeye devam ettikleri ,demokratik sistemi de istismar ederek Cumhuriyeti ve onun kazanımlarını kendilerine uygun bir şekle dönüştürmeye çalıştıkları umarım sizler tarafından da açıkça izlenmektedir.

üzücüdür ki, miras buldukları ve hazıra kondukları için Cumhuriyet’in kıymetini bugüne kadar tam olarak anlayamayan başta aydın kesim olmak üzere bizim neslimizin büyük kısmı ise , *en azından bundan sonra Cumhuriyet adına özveride bulunarak ve de sadakat göstererek kolları sıvayıp çalışmak yerine*,sadece söylemleri ile yetinmeye ve kahramanlık yapmaya çalışmakta, eylem ve icraat noktasında ise topu ya birbirine ya da taça atmaya devam etmektedir.

Tarikatçılar ve cemaatçiler ise, Ilımlı İslam politikalarından aldıkları destek ile Cumhuriyet düzeni ile kaybettiklerini yeniden elde etmeye ve din istismarı odaklı saltanatlarını yeniden hayata geçirmeye hızla devam etmekte, her geçen gün konumlarını daha da güçlendirmeye çalışmaktadırlar.

Bugün Cumhuriyet karşıtı mücadele içerisinde olan bu insanlarımız bilmeliler ki; kendilerinin inanç odaklı,Atatürk ve laiklik karşıtı geleneksel tarikat ve cemaat anlayışları , Stratejik Ortağımız tarafından, hoca efendilerin de katılımı ile ABD’nin Orta Doğu’daki çıkarlarına daha iyi hizmet edebileceği düşünülen *ILIMLI İSLAM* modeline dönüştürülmüştür.Kendileri de bu model içerisinde öncelikle İslam Dünyasına karşı maşa olarak kullanılmaktadır.
Ilımlı İslam tanımlaması ile sözüm ona çağdaş,Atatürk’e saygılı,Cumhuriyetle çatışmayan Uluslar arası siyaset sahnesinde kullanılabilecek yeni ve demokratik bir model üretilmiştir.Tam bir aldatmaca olan bu modeli uygulamak için kullanılacak kadro da dahil olmak üzere ona hizmet edecek tüm alt yapı da hazırlanmıştır.

Bu nedenle ; Stratejik ortağımızın Büyük Orta Doğu projesini ve Ilımlı İslam modelini kavramadan sadece kendi içimizdeki sosyolojik ve toplumsal odaklı bilimsel verilerle, ne o ABD’li albayların sözde Kürdistan haritalarını ne de bizim mahalledeki imam-öğretmen mücadelesini sağlıklı bir şekilde ortaya koyabilmemiz mümkün değildir.

Ne derseniz deyin, bu gerçekleri ve gizli hesapları görüp ortaya dökemediğimiz takdirde; Cumhuriyet ve laiklik karşıtı vatandaşlarımızın esas olarak kime ve hangi kirli emellere alet olduklarını kavramaları mümkün olmadığı gibi ,Cumhuriyetçi olduğunu ve laik düzeni muhafaza etmeye çalıştığını zanneden vatandaşlarımızın da doğru sonuç verecek demokratik çözümler üretmeleri mümkün olmayacaktır. 

Bu uzun açıklamamız doğrultusunda , *Prof.MARDİN’in söylemediği yada söylemek istemediklerine* kısaca ilave edecek olursak; 

Cumhuriyeti ve onun kazanımlarını yıpratmayı hedef alan mücadelenin Cami – Okul çevresinde, İmam ve üğretmenler arasında mahalle gibi küçük bir ölçekte geçen kısmı, bu büyük ve kirli oyunun içerisinde çok önemli bir paya sahip değildir.

Cumhuriyet ve laik düzenin esaslarını inkar edecek bu seviyeye gelinmesinde esas pay sahibi insanlar, özellikle *Eğitim-üğretim olmak üzere tüm sistemler üzerinde yatay ve dikey olarak her kesitte faaliyet gösteren MASKELİ ve GİZLİ İMAMLAR ‘dır.*

Burada uyuyan,uyutulan ve yenilgi noktasına getirilen de, sadece mahalledeki gariban üğretmenlerimiz değil, başta Cumhuriyet’e sahip çıktığını zanneden tüm yetkililerimiz ve tüm insanlarımızla birlikte, ibadet ortamına siyaset sokulmasından rahatsız olan gerçek din adamı mahalle imamlarımızdır.

Bu değerlendirmem üzerine birileri bana _"hadi canım sende"_ diyebilir.Hatta ispat etmeye bile davet edebilir.İddia ediyorum ki görmek isteyen için her şey ortadadır.Ancak sorun gözde değil beyindedir.Cumhuriyete ve onun yasalarına,bu ülkenin kuruluş felsefesine ve onu kuran lider Atatürk’e bakış açısındadır. 

Eğer ki beynimiz gerçekten görmek istiyorsa,her şey çevremizde hem de hepimize göz ve el mesafesi kadar yakındadır.Yok eğer görmek istemiyorsak o zaman beklemeye devam edelim. Sonuçları bir nesil sonra,hem de gözümüzü oyarcasına ortaya çıkacak ve gerçek tüm çıplaklığı ile ortaya dökülecektir.

Sözü uzatmaya ve dolaylı açıklamalara kehanette bulunmaya hiç gerek yok.Etrafımıza hemen yakınlarımıza bir bakıp açıkçası ve dürüstçe kendi kendimize sormak lazım ;

- ülkenin her yanında ticaretten siyasete , yönetimden eğitime kadar, tarikat ve hoca efendi ilkeli bir dönüşüm kendini hissettirmiyor mu ? *Artık emekli generalleri bile yok mu ?*

- Cemaat ve tarikat üniversiteleri bilinmiyor mu ?

- Sözüm ona modern etiketli tarikat okullarını göreniniz yok mu ?

- Birçok üniversite öğrencimiz tarikat yurtlarında kalmıyorlar mı? 

- Yurt dışında yardım faaliyetlerinde, Kızılay yerine tarikat yardım kuruluşları ile temsil edilmiyor muyuz ?

- Cumhuriyet ve kazanımlarına, tarikatlar ve meczuplar adına saldırıda bulunan yazılı ve görsel bir basına sahip değil miyiz ? 

Evet saygıdeğer Profesör MARDİN ; 

*tüm bunlar mahalleyi taşmış, imam kardeşimizle, öğretmen kardeşimizi ise çoktan aşmış,* ülkemizi ILIMLI İSLAM batağına sokmuş olan büyük ve kirli bir oyunun ortaya koyduğu olumsuz gelişmelerdir. Onlar açısından ise, bizi kullaştırıp,kullanmak adına büyük çapta ve uzun vadeli önemli kazanımlardır.

Vurgulamak gerekir ki bu dönüşüm, dünün sömürgeci bugünün küresel güçlerinin çağımızda kontrol altına almak istedikleri toplumlara uyguladıkları 

_‘’ Bilimsel olmaktan ve sorgulamaktan uzaklaştırın, yobazlaştırın ve yozlaştırın ‘’_ 

politikalarının bir ürünüdür ve gizli hesaplarının olduğu bir *GERİYE DüNüşTüRME* hareketidir.

*Kısacası ;bu dönüşümde mahallemizdeki ne o garip İmamlarımızın ,ne de o cefakar üğretmenlerimizin büyük bir payı olmamıştır.*Bilin ki, bu geriye dönüşüm olayına kapıyı aralayan suçlular ile bu oyunda esas rolü oynayanlar ;

- Cumhuriyet Düzeninin içerisine sızan maskeli imamlar, hoca efendiler ve modern görünümlü mürtecilerdir.

- _‘’Sadece Gayri Müslimler değil,Müslüman çoğunluk da,dini özgürlük sorunu yaşıyor ‘’_ diye Avrupa kapılarında sızlanıp dışarıdan kendilerine destek verilmesini,mahalleye ise baskı yapılmasını isteyenlerdir.

- Kurtuluş Savaşını ve Devrimleri hafife alan *II nci Cumhuriyetçilerdir.*

- ülkenin kaynaklarını har vurup harman savuran *yiyiciler ve soygunculardır.* 

- üıkarları adına her türlü renge girebilen , *entel geçinen yarı aydınlardır.*

- BOP ‘u gerçekleştirmek uğruna *Stratejik Ortak ile işbirliği yapanlardır.* 

- Kolayca satılıp alınan ,yozlaşan ve sermayeye hizmet eden *basındır*.

Ve hepsinden daha beteri ve önemlisi ise;

- Kendi çıkarı ve saltanatından başka bir şey düşünmeyen, emekle ve terle değil düzenbazlık ile işini yürüten,ATATüRK’ün mirası ve itibari ile geçinmeyi adet haline getirmiş *sahte ATATüRKüü’ler,sahte MİLLİYETüİLER ve sahte ULUSALCILAR’dır.*

----------


## bozok

*şerif Mardin sicili ve kapıkulları* 


*31.05.2008* 
*BEHİü KILIü*
*[email protected]* 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

şİmdİ, dönemin en bereketli işi şudur: Atatürk’e söv malı götür!.. Bunu bir gazete köşesinde, bir üniversite kürsüsünde yapabiliyorsan vaziyet kaymaklı ekmek kadayıfı!

ünceleri bu iş, sütre gerisindendi.

Atila Yayla nam kişi ile ayyuka çıktı... üzerinde konuşulacak bir yığın ayrıntının yanı sıra, bu beyefendinin bir takım yabancı fonlardan fonlandığının ortaya çıkmasıydı ve zat-ı muhterem, durumun ne kadar doğal olduğunu da büyük bir rahatlıkla anlatıyordu.

Sonra Atatürk’e sövmek yaygınlaştı!..

Ve bu şerif Mardin, saldırısı gerçekleştirildi!..

En tv ve Sabancı üniversitesi sponsorluklarında!..

Ve elbette bu Bay şerif, hakkında da *“kökü dışarıda”* iddialar mevcut. Kendisi hakkında yazılan kitap satırlarında* “Yahudi asıllı olup A.B.D.de bazı örgütler CFR, Bilderberg ve üçlü komisyon üyesidir”* deniliyor. İşte, bu satırlar bile kendilerinin ne kadar saygın bir vatan evladı, üstün bir bilim adamı olduğunu anlatmaktadır.

Kendilerinin, kendisine yakışan müthiş kaliteli, elit, kalibresi yüksek hayranları, yandaşları, sözüne bağlı kitlesi de mevcuttur!..

Bu kitle, öyle bir zincir oluşturmaktadır ki; zincir içerisinde ülkücülerin eski teorisyenlerinin bulunması da insanın gözünü yaşartmaktadır. *şöyle ki;* bu zat birkaç gün önce AtatürkÃ*e saldırmış ve 70’li yılların milliyetçi teorisyeni, köşe yazıları ile gençleri sokağa salan aslan parçası, dönemin liberal dönmesi de, Atatürk’e saldırıya alkış tutmuştu... Ama Allah için hem şerif Mardin, hem de aha bu herif, çok kaliteli entelektüellerdi.

Ve bu geniş zincir, öyle zengindi ki, ayak takımından internet cafe manyakları cemaatcilerde zincirden ihmal edilmemişlerdi... Bu konu da o kadar açıktı ki, bendeniz, benim bu şerif BeyÃ*e kendi üslubuna yakışır seviyede yazdığım bir yazı üzerine gönderdikleri engin görüşleri sayesinde bilgi sahibi olmamı sağlamıştı... *Bu gurubun içerisindeki bir ayak takımı çakal, önündeki yem torbasının bereketi çerçevesinde şöyle döşenmişti:*

*“şerif Mardini çok okumadım ama bildiğim dünyaca saygın düzgün bir sosyologtur, onu herkes tanır da seni ben bile tanımıyorum... Bu camianın en temel özelliği ve solcuların hep dalga geçtikleri yanları bilirsin kitap okumayışları ve dünyadan uzak kültürsüz cahil olmalarıdır...Geliştir kendini... Saygılar... (İmla hataları yazan salağındır.)” Bu avanağın yazdıklarını uzun uzun yazıyorum, maksadım dikkatinizi şu sözlerine çekmek “Yazık bu ülkede eğer sen ve senin gibiler, milliyetçi ise 38 yıldır gururla taşıdığım bu sıfatı söylemeye utanıyorum...”*

şimdi izninizle ağzımdaki baklayı çıkarıp,* “Vay puşt vay... 38 yıl milliyetçi imiş, şimdi dönme olmuş!.. Elbette yalan söylüyor.”* Tek tip prototipler!.. *“Kendileri çok kaliteli, yüksek düzeyli eğitilmişlerdir de milliyetçiler cahildir!”* böyle belletilmiş, böyle saldırıyorlar..

Toprağımızın önemli sözleri vardır; *“Tencere-kapak.. Kabaktan terazinin boktan olur dirhemi...”*

Bu heriflere ve bu heriflerin tapındığı efendi hazretlerine içi boş beslemeler, emperyalizmin işbirlikçileri olduklarını söylemeye bile gerek yok. Ne olduklarını kendileri de biliyorlar ve bu yüzden varlıklarını teslim etmişlerdir, uluslararası efendilerine.

Kerameti ABD üniversitelerinden, ABDÃ*nin karanlık kuruluşlarından, Musevi lobilerinden, AB koridorlarından menkul bir muhteremin ortaya çıkıp, *“Kemalizm kuru bir ideolojidir...”* diye saldırganlaşmasına, hangi bilimsel ve entelektüel bir düzey de cevap verilebilir ki?!..

Cevap elbette mahalle ağzı olacaktır...

*“Hadi oradan seni gidi ABD şerifi yobaz!..”*

Yirminci yüzyılın en karanlık ortamında, dünyanın hayranlığını kazanan bir istiklal mücadelesi yapan, tüm karşı ülke liderlerinin saygısını kazanan bir öndere saldıracaksın,*”Kuru ideolog”* diyeceksin ve entelektüel olacaksın!..

*“Senin ki yaş mı!!?” derler adama.*

Sonra* "yaş naneni”* kurtarmak için de, ayak takımı kapıkulu ortalığa dökülüp salyalarını akıtmaya başlar!..

Sevsinler sizin kalitenizi, ihanet sürüsü...

----------


## bozok

*İmam-öğretmen* 


*02.06.2008* 
*SIRRI YüKSEL CEBECİ*
*[email protected]* 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

TüRKİYE’NİN çivisi çıktı. Kırım Kongosundan ölen 75 yaşındaki Zülfiye Tunç’un Karabük’ün Eflani İlçesi Müftüler Köyü’ndeki cenaze namazında konuşan imam Muharrem Tokgöz, *“Cenab-ı Allah diyor ki, dünyada bazı husumetler artınca kavimlere bazı cezalar verilir, onlara bilinmedik hastalıklar verilir. Dünyada fiili ve sözlü fuhuşlar arttıkça, bu tür belalar başımıza musallat olur”* demiş! 

Prof. şerif Mardin’in* “öğretmeni yendi”* dediği imam, işte bu imamdır.
1999 Büyük Marmara depreminden sonra da bazı imamlar, buna benzer vaazlar vermişlerdi.

ünce *“mahalle baskısı”* kavramını ortaya atan şerif Mardin, şimdi *“üğretmen imama yenildi”* derken, Cumhuriyet’in değerlerini temsil eden öğretmenin, klasik Osmanlı-Türk sistemin cami-imam-esnaftan oluşan mahalleye karşı bozguna uğradığını iddia ederek, bunu Kemalizm’in başarısızlığına bağlıyor.

*Yani amaç, Türkiye’nin toplumsal çıkmaza sokulmuş olmasını değil, Kemalizm’i eleştirmek...*

Cumhuriyet’in değerlerine bağlı ise tasfiyeye uğrayan ve giderek imamlaştırılan öğretmen, elbette imama yenilecekti.

şerif Mardin gibiler buna *“değişimin dinamiği”* diyorlar!

şerif Mardin, öğretmenin de, imamın da devletin resmi memuru olduğunu ve öğretmenin imama yenilmesinin, elinin tutulmasından kaynaklandığını itiraf edemiyor.

Kars’ın Digor İlçesi’ne bağlı Dağpınar Beldesi’ndeki Yatılı İlköğretim Bölge Okulu (YİBO) ile üağdaş Yaşam İsmet Güresen İlköğretim Okulu’nda öğrenim gören öğrenciler öğretmenlerinin yönlendirmesiyle her hafta gruplar halinde camiye cuma namazı kılmaya gidiyor. 

İşte bu öğretmendir imama yenilen! üünkü imamdan farkı kalmamıştır.
Bunun sorumlusu da tarafsız olamayan, tercihini sürekli imamdan yana koyan ve öğretmeni bile imamlaştıran siyasi irade, yani hakemdir. 

Mevcut siyasi iradenin ise, Kemalizm’le uzaktan yakından ilgisi yoktur.


*Müslümanlara dini baskı var*

üELİşKİYE bakın ki, şerif Mardin* “üğretmen imama yenildi”* diye neredeyse zil takıp oynayacakken, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’nin Dışişleri Bakanı Ali Babacan, Avrupa’da ülkesini Avrupalılara şöyle şikayet ediyor:
*“Türkiye’de Müslüman çoğunluğun özgürlük sorunu var!”*

Oysa tam tersi, Türkiye’de Müslüman çoğunluğa dini baskı sorunu var.
Türban dayatması, bunun ilk örneği...

Eşi türbanlı olmayan müteahhide ihale veriliyor mu?

İmam hatip kökenli ve eşi türbanlı olmayan memur, üst düzey bürokrat olabiliyor mu?

İmam misyonuna giren birçok öğretmen, öğrencilerini Cuma namazına, Kuran kurslarına yönlendirmiyor, onların yüreğine cehennem korkusu salmaya çalışmıyor mu?


*Ben seninleydim, sen kiminleydin?*

NAKşİBENDİ tarikatının kurucusu şeyh Muhammed Bahaüddin Nakşibend, doğduğu ve bütün hayatını geçirdiği Buhara yakınlarındaki Kasr-ı Arifan Köyü’nün camisinin imamının cemaate vaaz verdiğini görür.

Güneşten etkilenmemek için bir ağaca yaslanarak, cami dışına taşan kalabalık cemaatle birlikte, imamın vaazını dinlemeye başlar.

İmam, vaazında, cemaate adeta cehennem korkusu salmaktadır. Bir kulun ölüp Allah’ın huzuruna çıkınca, kendisine neler sorulacağını, nasıl sorgudan geçirileceğini uzun uzun anlatmaktadır.

şeyh Nakşibend, cemaat dağıldıktan sonra imamın yanına gider ve ona şöyle der:

*“Bak imam efendi, Allah, huzuruna gelen kullarına senin anlattığın o soruların hiç birini sormaz. Sadece şunu sorar: ‘Ben seninleydim, sen kiminleydin?’”*

şeyh Muhammed Bahaüddin Nakşibend’in kurduğu Nakşibendi tarikatının; ticarileşen, holdingleşen ve siyasallaşan bu günkü Nakşilikle uzak-yakın ilgisi olmadığını da hatırlatalım.

----------


## bozok

*İdeolojisine “kuru” dedikleri Atatürk’ün tırnağına kurban olsunlar...* 


*03.06.2008* 
*BEHİü KILIü*
*[email protected]* 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BUGüN sözlü saldırı ile Atatürk’e karşı hareketlenenlerin hedefi, yarın Anıtkabir’in istimlakidir bu böyle biline!.. Anıtkabir’in istimlaki (!) de Cumhuriyet’in temelini çökertecek kazmanın darbesidir... Hedef budur...
şimdi, Atatürk’e saldırıyı *“çağdaş bir eleştiri düzeyi mi!?”* yoksa, sinsi bir *“Sevr planı mı?”* değerlendirip, durulacak yeri belirlemek gerekir...
Doğrusunu elbette halkımız bilir...

Biz, bir başka *“bilinen”*i hatırlatmak istiyoruz, daha doğrusu bu *“bilinen”* konusunda, Prof Dr. Ahmet Saltık’ın tazelediği gerçekleri, öncelikle ona fütursuzca saldıranlara ve saldırganların şak şakçılarına sunuveriyoruz...

Bakalım* “Kemalizm kuru bir ideoloji”* mi!!?

Sayın Prof. Dr. Ahmet SALTIK şöyle bir alıntı ile başlıyor, *“Bir ulusun bu derece değişmesi, tarihte, gerçekten eşi olmayan bir olaydır.The Daily Telegraph’tan aktaran : Ulus, 16 Kasım 1938..”*

Sonra devam ediyor Saltık...

“Saygın sanat adamı Cemal Reşit Rey’in adını taşıyan güzelim salonları doldurmuşlar İstanbul’da.

Kadim ve de Elit, Atlantik ötesi şöhretli Sosyoloji Hocası Prof. Mardin, hızını alamayarak gürlemiş!

*“Kemalizm kuru bir ideolojidir!”*

Bu uğursuz saldırı eyleminin boyasını kazıyarak astarını ortaya dökmek gerek...

*üncelikle emperyalizme ilk yenilgisini tattırandır M. Kemal!*

Oysa *“üstad”* Mardin, bir* “misyon”un adamıdır*. Görevini yapıyor...

Atlantik ötesinde sunulanların elbette bir karşılığı olacak...

Mustafa Kemal Paşa’nın devrimleriyle ilgili değerlendirmeleri anlatsak bir işe yarar mı?..

Britanya İmparatorluğu’nun Başbakanı D. L’loyd George, Anadolu’daki yenilgisinin ardından: 

*“Yüzyıllar nadir olarak dahi yetiştirir. şu talihsizliğimize bakın ki, o büyük dahi, çağımızda Türk Milleti’ne nasip oldu. Mustafa Kemal’in dehasına karşı elden ne gelirdi?”..* (1922)

UNESCO Genel Kurulu’nda, 156 ülkenin oybirliği ile alınan karar (1979):

*“Atatürk; Uluslararası anlayış, işbirliği ve barış yolunda çaba göstermiş üstün bir kişi, olağanüstü reformlar gerçekleştirmiş bir devrimci, sömürgecilik ve emperyalizme karşı savaşan ilk önder, insan haklarına saygılı, dünya barışının öncüsü, bütün yaşamı boyunca insanlar arasında renk, din ve ırk ayrımı gözetmeyen eşsiz bir devlet adamı...”*

Bilmez mi üstad-ı azam Prof. Mardin bunları?.. Pekala bilir...

Devam, Edouard Herriot, Fransa Eski Başbakanı, 1933:

*“Paşa, size nasıl hayran olmayayım? Ben Fransa’da laik bir hükümet kurmuştum.*

*Bu hükümeti Papa’nın Paris’teki temsilcisinin yardımı ile papazlar devirdi.* 
*Sizse bir Halifeyi kovdunuz ve gerçek anlamıyla laik bir devlet kurdunuz.* 
*Siz, bu gerici tutuculuk (taassup) içinde laikliği bu topluma nasıl kabul ettirdiniz?* 

*Dehanızın büyük ürünü, laik bir Türkiye yaratmak olmuştur.”*

Aristide Briand, Fransız Başbakanı, 1921:

*“Yeni Türk Devleti ile Ankara Andlaşması’nın imzalanması nedeniyle; ‘Bizi arkadan vurdu, dağ başındaki haydutlarla, Mustafa Kemallerle anlaştı’ diyenlere Fransız Başbakanı’nın Mecliste verdiği yanıt: ‘Dağ başındaki haydutlar diye isimlendirdiğiniz kahraman Mustafa Kemal ve O’nun tüm askerleri burada olsalardı, teker teker hepsinin yontularını dikerdik. Böylesine kahraman bir andlaşma imzalamaktan gurur duyuyorum.”* 

Vladimir İliç Lenin, Rus İhtilali Lideri, 1921:

*“Mustafa Kemal sosyalist değildi. Fakat görülüyor ki; iyi bir örgütçü, yüksek anlayışlı, ilerici, iyi düşünceli ve akıllı bir önderdir. O, soygunculara karşı bir kurtuluş savaşı yapıyor. Emperyalistlerin gururunu kıracağına ve Sultanı da yaranıyla birlikte alt edeceğine inanıyorum.”*

Venizelos, Yunanistan Başbakanı, 1933:

*“Bir ulusun yaşamında bu denli az sürede bu denli kökten değişiklik pek ender gerçekleşir... Bu olağanüstü işleri yapanlar, hiç kuşkusuz sözcüğün tam anlamıyla büyük adam niteliğine hak kazanmışlardır. Ve bundan dolayı Türkiye övünebilir.”*

Bay şerif Mardin, Atatürk’ün *“Yurtta Barış, Dünyada Barış!”* söylemini küçümsüyor !?..

Bir ilave de benden...

ABD şerifinin inkarı sadece Atatürk’e değil, onun çağının tüm liderleri üzerine... Müritlerine göre de o *“emsalsiz”* bir düşünür!..

Hadi canım siz de..! oyun bellidir.

----------


## bozok

*Cumhuriyetin felsefesi vardır*


*7 Haziran 2008* 
*Ege CANSEN*
*[email protected]* 




*şERİF Mardin hoca, "felsefesi yoktur" diyerek cumhuriyeti küçümseyen bir tavır sergiledi. Belki ne dediğini ben anlamadım.*

Belki de Profesör *Mardin, "Türkiye’de yasal olmasa bile, lÃ¡ik yaşam tarzını tehdit eden mahalle baskısı artıyor"* saptamasının, yandaşlarında yarattığı üzüntüyü telafi etmek istedi. Galiba bunu da başaramadı. Esas konuya geçmeden felsefe nedir, ne işe yarar üzerinde durmak istiyorum. Felsefe *"bilim sevmek"* demektir. Dinlerin de felsefesi olduğu söylenebilir. Ama felsefe, esas olarak *"dinle, fen bilimleri arasında kalan boşluğu"* doldurur. Diğer bir deyişle dinin bittiği yerde işe başlayan felsefe, bilimin başladığı yerde durur. Dinler *"iyiyi, doğruyu ve güzel"* aramaz. üünkü bunlar zaten Tanrı’nın yolladığına inanılan risalede vardır. Felsefe ise iyiyi, doğruyu ve güzeli arar. Düşünmeye sıfırdan başlar; her şeyi tartışır. 

Filozoflar laiktir ve birbirleriyle didişmeleriyle ünlüdür. Onun için, *"İslam’ın felsefesi var, cumhuriyetin felsefesi yok"* cümlesinde geçen felsefe sözcükleri aynı anlama gelmez. O kadar ki, tam tersi bile söylenebilir. O da yanlış olur. 

* * *

1. Cumhuriyet, birilerinin aklına öyle estiği için kurulmuş bir rejim değildir. Cumhuriyetin kurulması, Osmanlı’da Meşrutiyet ilanıyla başlamış tarihi bir süreçtir. Bu, toplumsal bir değişimdir. 

2. İslam felsefesiyle teçhiz edilmiş *"mahalle"*nin egemen olduğu Osmanlı, her alanda geri kalmıştır. *"Avrupa’nın Hasta Adamı"* diye adlandırılmış ve kurtlar sofrasında yem olup parçalanmıştır.

3. Felsefesi olan Osmanlı’yı yenen Ruslar, Yeşilköy’de kadar gelip üstüne bir de anıt dikmiştir. Kars ve Ardahan’ı 30 yıl işgal etmiştir. 

4. Osmanlı, Ruslar’dan kurtulmak için, iradesini önce İngilizlere; sonra da İngilizlerden kurtulmak için Almanlara teslim etmiştir. Almanya ile birlikte harbe girip feci şekilde yenilmiştir. Geçilmeyen üanakkale sonunda geçilmiş, İslÃ¡m’ın halifesinin yaşadığı İstanbul 3 yıl Hıristiyanların işgali altında kalmıştır. 

5. Felsefesi olan Osmanlı topraklarında Müslüman Türklerden yönetici olmayanlar, cemiyetin en alt katmanını teşkil etmiştir. Anadolu ve Trakya’nın zenginleri gayrimüslimler, yoksulları da Müslüman Türkler olmuştur. Balkanlarda ve Kafkaslarda yaşayan Müslümanlar, kendi vatanlarında vatansız kalmış ve oralardan sille tokat kovulmuştur. 

* * *

Cumhuriyetin kurucuları, çağdaş lÃ¡ik Batı uygarlığına ulaşmayı düşlemiştir. Dolayısıyla Batı’nın geliştirdiği felsefi akımları izlemiştir. Temel felsefeleri akılcılık, yani rasyonalizmdir. Onun için *"Hayatta en hakiki mürşit ilimdir"* ibaresi Ankara üniversitesi’nin duvarına kazınmıştır. Cumhuriyet nesli kanıta dayanan doğruya, müspet yani ispat edilen gerçeğe inanır. Ampiriktir. Ahlaklı davranışı, *"kişinin, kendi çıkarından önce toplumun çıkarını gözetme"* diye tanımlar. Böylece *Kant*’ın ahlÃ¡kı temellendirme yöntemine katılmış olur. Cumhuriyet, mahallenin zorladığı *"iyi, güzel ve doğru"* değerleri yerine, bunların evrensel olanlarını koyar. Hümanisttir. Cumhuriyette kadercilik ve kısmet yoktur. Determinizm vardır.

*Son Söz:* Felsefe de, din de bu dünya için gereklidir.

----------


## bozok

*Yine mi şerif Mardin?* 


*Altan Arısoy* 
*Türk Celil*
*(acikistihbarat.com)*
*02.06.2008* 



26 Mayıs 2008 tarihli Milliyet gazetesinde Taha Akyol’un _“şerif Mardin Ne Diyor“_ başlıklı yazısı yayınlandı.

Taha Akyol daha söze başlarken _" şerif Mardin en büyük sosyal bilimcimizdir"_ diyerek onu bir dokunulmazlık zırhına sokarak olayı bağlıyor… 

Böylece, bilgilerimizden kuşkulanacağız. Demek ki adam doğru söylüyor... Demek ki bana yanlış öğretilmiş, diyeceğiz.

Onlar da köpeksiz köyde cirit atacaklar...

*Taha Akyol bu işleri iyi bilir.* üok şey biliyormuş havasında yazılar yazar. İnceden inceden derinlere iner. Kafasındaki tutuculuğu size liberallik diye yutturur. 

Sonuçta şerif Mardin’e destek olması doğaldır.

Bozacının tanığı şıracı…

Bilinen bir tavır olduğu için bu konuda yazmayı düşünmemiştim.

Aynı gece NTV’de Ruşen üakır şerif Mardin’i konuk etti. üstat bir koltuğa kaykılmış. 

Ruşen çakır, üstadın karşısına sepet gibi dizdiği kişilere soru sorduruyor. Bazen açıklama ,sorma ya da düzeltme gereği duyuyor. *İtiraz yok. Fikir tartışması yok. Sadece soru yöneltme ve verilecek yanıtı huşu içinde dinleme var…* 

Adam zaten tescilli bir Kemalizm düşmanı… 

*Türk-İslam sentezi ideologlarından. Said-i Nursi’ye Batı karşısında İslam modernleşmesinin bir öncüsü diyebilen*, 
okula gitmek bir şey kazandırmadığından kuran kurslarına gidildiğini savunan, 
aydınların halka yaklaşmadıkları için üfürükçülere gidildiğini anlatan biri…

İkide bir birbiriyle ilgisiz iki ideolojiyi (İslamiyetle Kemalizm’i) karşılaştırıp Said-i Nursi gibi hezeyan içine giren, her fırsatı Kemalizmi karalamak ve aşağılamak için kullanan biri…

*Ve Sabancı üniversitesinde profesör…*

Gel de bu görüntüden Rahatsızlık duyma.
Gel de yazma…
İşin özüne bakalım.

şerif Mardin hiçbir zaman cumhuriyetçi olmadı. 
*Ortaöğretim dahil eğitimini ABD'de yaptı.* 
*Osmanlı döneminde önemli görevler almış ve bir yanıyla kutsal görülmüş bir aileye mensuptur.* 
*Bu aile Kemalizm'e karşıdır, Osmanlıcıdır.* 

Ailesinden ve karşıdevrimcilerden öğrendiklerini yazması bile ABD'de bilim adamı olmaya yeter de artar bile. *üünkü ABD bu konularda gerçek bilim adamı aramaz. Kullanacağı adamı arar. şerif Mardin'den daha iyisini nerde bulacak?..*

Adam tv'lerde, konferanslarda aklına geleni söylüyor. Söyledikleri yeni şeyler değil. Hep yinelediği, dönüp dolaşıp Kemalizm'e saldırdığı konular.

Bu fikirler kurtuluş savaşı yıllarından beri işbirlikçiler, bölücüler, dinciler, gözü Türkiye’de olan yabancılarca söylenmektedir. 

Aynı çevreler konuyu bir kez daha gündeme taşımaktadırlar. 

Panel, konferans düzenleyicileri ve sözde gazeteciler de ne yapacaklarını iyi biliyorlar...

Hepsi ağzı açık ayran budalası gibi tam bir sessizlik içinde ve şeyhlerine itaat edermişçesine dinliyorlar. Karşı fikir yok. Sadece, _"bu konuda şöyle diyorlar, siz biraz daha açar mısınız? "_ gibi yardımcı sorularla ona destek oluyorlar...

*Peki, bu hazret ortaya attığı fikirlere ulaşmak için hangi sosyal araştırmaları yaptı?*

Bu araştyırmaların niteliği nedir? Bu bilimsel (!) sonuçlara hangi verilerle ulaştı?.. 

O çalışmaların objektifliği bilim kurullarınca incelenip onaylandı mı?.. 

Kaldı ki; sosyal bilimlerde asla kesin konuşulmaz...

Ancak; _"elimizdeki veriler bunlar işaret etmektedir "_ şeklinde yorumlar yapılabilir..

Elindeki araştırmalara dayanarak konuşsa, neyse diyeceğiz. Ama ne gezer?..

*şeyhim oturmuş postuna, fetva dikte ediyor...*

Bu görüşlerin bilim çevrelerinde hiçbir itibar görmediğini, *Türkiye Bilimler Akademisi’nin (TüBA) şerif Mardin’i akademiye kabul bile etmediğini anımsatalım..*

Ama Taha Akyol yazdığı gazetede şerif Mardin’i ululamakla kalmıyor, laikliği eleştiriyor, TüBA’yı eleştiriyor.

Bu durumda toplumbilimcilerimize görev düşüyor...

*Türkiye ABD planları yönünde yeniden şekillendirilirken Kemalizm’i, laikliği, cumhuriyeti savunmak boyunlarının borcudur.*

Siyaset, bilim ve sanat insanlarının, aydınların bu kepazeliğe dur demeleri gerekiyor..

şerif Mardin'in söylediklerinin hiçbir değeri olmadığını anlamak için toplumbilimci olmak gerekmiyor. Bir toplumbilimci din satıcıları gibi laikliğin tarif edilmesinden söz edebiliyorsa, onu konuşturanların amaçlarına hizmet ediyor demektir.

Türkiye'nin Batı'daki gibi din savaşları yapması ve ondan sonra kendine özgü bir laiklikte karar kılması mı isteniyor?..

Yoksa, *"ılımlı islam"* denilen bir şeriat yutturmacasına laiklik mi denecek?

Ayrıca, _"laikliği konuşmaktan korkmayalım"_ demenin bir anlamı var mıdır? 

Biz, zaten günün 24 saati din, laiklik, islam, başörtüsü konuşuyoruz..

Artık bu tartışmaları bitirip yapacaklarımıza baksak daha iyi olmaz mı?..

Tabi ki olmaz!..

Seyislerimiz kendi siyasetlerini ancak insanları anlamı olmayan konulara ve yararı olmayan alanlara yönlendirerek sürdürmektedirler.

*Kendilerini siyasetçi ve devlet adamı olarak değil, at terbiyecisi sanmaktadırlar.*

Halk kendisinin hayvan yerine konduğunu henüz bilmiyor.

üğrendiği anda her gün yalan söyleyip övünerek karşısında arzı endam edenler kaçacak delik bulurlar mı dersiniz?...

----------

